

Bing Begins 'Street View' Photography - uptown
http://www.seroundtable.com/photos/bing-street-view-car-18210.html

======
calbear81
Whatever happened to MapJack ([http://mapjack.com/](http://mapjack.com/))? I
remember they came out pretty early and had a commodity solution that
delivered better quality photos initially with a low cost solution.

------
dudus
I would assumed this is covered by patents from Google.

~~~
tinalumfoil
Immersive Media was the first company to do street view, before Google.

